# Facts You Probably Didn't Know About Bananas



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

Very interesting, Thanks!

Did you know that bananas were formally introduced in America at the 1876 Centennial in Philadelphia as part of a huge display of tropical plants.

I remember when I was a kid my grandmother would always be on the lookout for gas stations in small towns selling bananas at very low prices.  I'm not sure why gas stations were in the banana business or why they stopped.


----------



## Meanderer

That is also interesting, Bea, It seems like some things stay the same, after all.  You see, the local "Get-Go" Gas station in our area still sells bananas inside for the people on the go, along with every other thing (HA!).  Maybe this exotic treat attracted customers?  They sell for 2 for a dollar. today!  Maybe they are "Top Bananas"!  Come to think about it, they are organic!


----------



## Pappy

And, for 89 cents a pound, you can get them boneless. Wow......


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> ...I remember when I was a kid my grandmother would always be on the lookout for gas stations in small towns selling bananas at very low prices.  I'm not sure why gas stations were in the banana business or why they stopped.



Back in the early Fifties, in the little town in WV where my grandmother lived, I remember she and I walking to the post office one day and meeting a man in a horse drawn wagon selling fruit and vegetables, very much like this one.

 　

I'm sure he had bananas, I was too short to see inside, but they were probably too expensive for her to buy anyway. 

(I guess this didn't have that much to do with bananas, did it?  Sorry)


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Back in the early Fifties, in the little town in WV where my grandmother lived, I remember she and I walking to the post office one day and meeting a man in a horse drawn wagon selling fruit and vegetables, very much like this one.
> 
> View attachment 35861 ?
> 
> I'm sure he had bananas, I was too short to see inside, but they were probably too expensive for her to buy anyway.
> 
> (I guess this didn't have that much to do with bananas, did it?  Sorry)



Great memory!

When I was a kid we used to rent a camp and every day a vegetable man would drive into the camp grounds and sell produce to the campers, he had an old truck with the scales swinging and old bells on a leather strap jingling.

You are right these memories don't have much to do with bananas so how about the Banana Man!!!


----------



## Meanderer

That's OK, Nancy, memories come in bunches too!






Thanks, Bea! What Fun....The Banana Man!nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

I will make up for it by making you laugh (at a banana).


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> I will make up for it by making you laugh (at a banana).



I think that kid drinks a little!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

WOW! What-A-Hat!....very a-peeling!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


Ooooops!nthego:


----------



## RadishRose

Hahaha, Meanderer- very appropriate!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Banana chocolate smoothie.  I could go for that.


----------



## RadishRose

Mmmm, yes.


----------



## Aunt Bea

It's amazing, also a little sad, to think of all the hard work that goes into bringing bananas to my local market and still being able to buy them for forty nine cents a pound.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Banana chocolate smoothie.  I could go for that.



It definitely has appeal or is that _a peel!!!_


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> It's amazing, also a little sad, to think of all the hard work that goes into bringing banana's to my local market and still being able to buy them for forty nine cents a pound.


Yes, it really is. I don't know how they do it.  Any kind of fresh produce, actually, even stuff grown in the US, it's impressive.


----------



## Meanderer

The whole bunch was there....


----------



## Lara

_Banana Pancakes _~ Jack Johnson


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Irish Bananas for St. Paddy’s day - on Expresso


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


> Irish Bananas for St. Paddy’s day - on Expresso



Looks great, I'm thinking that would be good for a lazy Sunday brunch over French toast!


----------



## Meanderer

FUN BANANA FACTS From The Banana Police!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

8 things you didn’t know about bananas


----------



## Pappy




----------



## kaufen

I could go for that.


----------



## JustBonee

Something I learned from another member ... Bananas  make the best pancakes.   So good and so easy.    

Two ingredient recipe:  http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-mak...ncakes-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-218658


----------



## Meanderer

Sounds weird, Bonnie, but I guess the proof is in the making! Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Did the _Ensures Rugged Gut (#5) _catch anyone else's eye?   I could only find one definition of rugged gut, from "Dr. Asky."  In order to check out his credentials I needed to log onto Facebook.  Not worth it.    Anyway according to Dr. Asky...  

_Rugged Gut_

Bananas protect the healthy constitution of the stomach in two ways. Firstly, they trigger the production of mucus in the stomach, which provides a protective barrier against stomach acids. Secondly, bananas possess protease inhibitors, a substance that breaks down bacteria in the stomach that cause ulcers. (Moreover, protease inhibitor also obstruct the replication of certain cells and viruses, including HIV.)

I was hoping it meant something a little more exciting than that. layful:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Banana Car

Steve Braithwaite, originally from Woodstock, Oxfordshire, spent two years building the vehicle - which has a top speed of 85mph. The 55-year-old came up with the idea for the Big Banana Car in 2009.  It is 10ft tall, 22ft long, and has a 302ci Ford V8 engine.


----------



## Meanderer

The banana car is available in green, yellow, brown and black.


----------



## NancyNGA

WARNING: At speeds above 55mph, passengers in rear seats risk ending up with fruit flies in the teeth.


----------



## Meanderer

The Banana Car is show-cased in this video.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

18 HEALTHY BANANA RECIPES – THE BEST OF THE BUNCH!


----------



## NancyNGA

Faster recipe. 

Toaster car following banana car...






Followed by peanut butter car.






Add a three-car pile up. :lame:  ....Well, Elvis would have liked it.  nthego:


----------



## Meanderer

"Thank you..... etc".


----------



## Meanderer

Banana Pool Table


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

BANANAPHONE


----------



## NancyNGA

_Yes, We Have No Bananas _- by Frank Silver and Irving Cohn, 1922

Short clip from the movie _Sabrina_ (1954).  It's long enough.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Average Jane Makes Banana Bread


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

In order to keep this on topic, I'm describing it as salt and pepper shakers designed for your banana. layful:

I just thought this was so cool. 



Larger Picture


----------



## Aunt Bea

Bananas in med school.


----------



## Meanderer

After getting the stitches out!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Did you know bananas still iron their clothes?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Cute, but not for everyone


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

The Banana Bandana Bandit
(He always rode sidesaddle)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

*Bad Luck Banana Fact:*
Did you know that there were over 1,000 bananas on the Titanic the day it sank?






Five more reasons this superstition might have started: 

*Deadly spiders loved banana trees
* While spider-ridden bananas were being shipped in boats across the ocean from Africa, the spiders would come out at night, kill sailors, bite sailors, and wreak havoc on any ship. 
*
"The Smoking Gun" effect
* When a ship would come across wreckage in the ocean (from a ship that had sunk), one of the most common things floating would be the heaps of bananas. 
*
Bananas emit a unique fermentation stench* that kills other fruit around them (this is true), thus killing off many of the sailors food supplies on long trips 
*
Termites
* The myth was that termites would also come out of the heaps of bananas, eat the wooden ships, and the rest is history… 

*Fast "Banana boats"
* Cargo ships containing bananas had to move across the ocean faster than any other ship (makes sense due to the fact that bananas will rot and go bad). And because of this, the sailors that were accustomed to fishing on other ships began to say that "Banana Boats" were bad luck for fishing as they could never catch anything, but it might have been due to the speed.


----------



## Meanderer

BANANAVILLE


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Just a cute picture


----------



## Camper6

Aunt Bea said:


> Very interesting, Thanks!
> 
> Did you know that bananas were formally introduced in America at the 1876 Centennial in Philadelphia as part of a huge display of tropical plants.
> 
> I remember when I was a kid my grandmother would always be on the lookout for gas stations in small towns selling bananas at very low prices.  I'm not sure why gas stations were in the banana business or why they stopped.



Probably because of truckers shipping them and ripping off a few stalks which no one will miss?  Don't take this as gospel. I have no proof or anything else.


----------



## Camper6

NancyNGA said:


> Back in the early Fifties, in the little town in WV where my grandmother lived, I remember she and I walking to the post office one day and meeting a man in a horse drawn wagon selling fruit and vegetables, very much like this one.
> 
> View attachment 35861
> 
> Oh that is so funny.  We had a man that sold fruit like that.  One day some kids stole bananas from the back of his wagon and he called the local cop.
> 
> The cop came over eating a banana.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

The other day I was in the local Goodwill and I picked up an EAPG banana stand similar to this one.






When bananas were first introduced in America people liked to put them on display so visitors would know how prosperous and up to date they were.  The trend continued up into the early 1900's and many, many patterns were made.  I think today most people use them to hold the mail and bills that need to be paid, times change.  Here are a couple more examples.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Banana Stand


----------



## Meanderer

....one of us?


----------



## tnthomas

Ha!  I remember the day, back around 1993 or 94, when I worked at a detention center(jail) in Rancho Cucamonga, Ca.  Came into work, the kitchen/wherehouse loading dock was stacked up with boxes of bananas, "donated" (gotten rid of) to the facility because they were over ripe, and the customer wouldn't accept them from the trucker.

40,000 pounds of really ripe bananas.   Banana slim all up and down the hallways, as they distributed them all over the detention center.     Bananas for breakfast, lunch and dinner.

Employees were 'encouraged' to take home a couple of cases of bananas, of course you had to _sign_ for them.

I took 2 cases home, put them in the spare freezer in the garage.

Several months later, I put them in the trash....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Great, just freaking great.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Converse Chuck Taylor All Star Low Andy Warhol Banana AOP Mens Shoes


----------



## NancyNGA

Fact: You can run into bananas in many strange places.

A supporter (yes, a supporter) tosses John Kennedy some bananas during his 1960 campaign.   Don't know the city.


----------



## Meanderer

Banana brand a-peels to solar eclipse watchers- Banana Sun


----------



## Meanderer

Banana: A Fruit that Really should not Exist






"And yet here we have the humble banana, which is also the only food in existence that contains exactly the correct requirements of vitamins and minerals for mans metabolism completely. It is the only food that man can live on healthily, by itself, with complete nutrition, it is found all over the world and yet we have no knowledge of how it could possibly have come into being. It seems highly improbable that the worldwide distribution of a seedless fruit that is perfectly tailored for sustaining man would have just somehow ‘happened.’

*"It is extremely unlikely for such a plant to have ever been produced by nature all on its own and many people believe that somehow, somewhere, sometime, someone in our far distant past genetically engineered bananas into the widely dispersed and remarkably nutritious plant that we find everywhere in such abundance to day".
*
"These people cite that bananas are living daily proof of an ancient culture that spanned the entire globe in remote pre-history. Botanists also now tentatively agree that the spread of the banana plant appears to have radiated outward from the Pacific region".


----------



## Meanderer

Banana Shelf Life


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Greener coal from banana skins?

DW English
Published on Sep 8, 2017

Students in Cameroon have come up with an ingenious way to combat the city of Douala’s mounting waste management problem: a more eco-friendly form of coal made of household waste from old banana peels to leftover food.
Find out more: http://www.dw.com/en/tv/eco-at-africa...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Why isn't a single banana just called ... a "banana"?    ... A finger of banana? Seriously?  :lol:


----------



## Pappy

I call it a banana, not a finger. Not smart to ask the produce man.....can I have a finger?


----------



## RadishRose

I thought it was a "hand" of ginger.


----------



## Meanderer

Worker finds rare "double banana". This begs the question, what do they call a "married banana"?


----------



## Pappy

I have no idea on the marriage part. But I bet they call a divorce a banana split. :lame:


----------



## Meanderer

You WIN, Pappy!nthego::love_heart:layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Fried Honey Bananas


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Here's another look at......

30,000 LBS OF BANANAS - HARRY CHAPIN


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Here's another look at......
> 
> 30,000 LBS OF BANANAS - HARRY CHAPIN



LOL, I remember that!


----------



## Meanderer

The Journey Of Bananas: From Land To Your Hand


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Columbus Day

*The 15 Best Places for Bananas in Columbus*nthego:


7. Jeni's Splendid Ice Creams: *The banana and honey with hot fudge is the perfect ice cream for a frigid day.*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Scary Bananas!


----------



## Meanderer

NO KIDDING!


----------



## RadishRose

*Claim:*   Bananas on a fishing boat are unlucky.
 




*LEGEND*
  *Origins:*    We can’t say how far back this superstition goes, but at least among  sport fishermen there exists a belief that bananas on a boat are  unlucky.
 The sea offers plenty of opportunities for turns of ill luck. Fishing  boats run aground or become lost. Mechanical failures result in boats  floating helplessly adrift. Crew members become deathly sick from  mysterious illnesses. Foul weather sweeps in. Any and all of these have  been at various times attributed to bad luck.




 While the superstitions involving fishermen and their boats are  almost too numerous to mention, one particular entry in that category  appears to attach almost solely to those who engage in sport (rather  than commercial) fishing. 
 Bananas are deemed unlucky by recreational fishermen and those  catering to that trade.  Usually this rumor takes the form of the fish  not biting on the day when bananas were discovered onboard, but  mechanical breakdowns and other mishaps are also pointed to. 

Banana


 Some in the fishing charters business extend their distaste for the  fruit to include not only banana ingestibles (fresh or dried chips of  banana, banana muffins, plus anything banana flavored) but even to items  bearing the word “banana” or anything evocative of it, such as Fruit of  the Loom underwear, Banana Republic apparel, and Banana Boat sunscreen.  (The prohibition against Fruit of the Loom underthings is particularly  baffling because that clothier’s logo depicts an apple, leaves, green  grapes, currants, and purple grapes, with nary a banana in sight.)

More at  https://www.snopes.com/luck/superstition/bananas.asp


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> *Claim:*   Bananas on a fishing boat are unlucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LEGEND*
> *Origins:*    We can’t say how far back this superstition goes, but at least among  sport fishermen there exists a belief that bananas on a boat are  unlucky.
> The sea offers plenty of opportunities for turns of ill luck. Fishing  boats run aground or become lost. Mechanical failures result in boats  floating helplessly adrift. Crew members become deathly sick from  mysterious illnesses. Foul weather sweeps in. Any and all of these have  been at various times attributed to bad luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the superstitions involving fishermen and their boats are  almost too numerous to mention, one particular entry in that category  appears to attach almost solely to those who engage in sport (rather  than commercial) fishing.
> Bananas are deemed unlucky by recreational fishermen and those  catering to that trade.  Usually this rumor takes the form of the fish  not biting on the day when bananas were discovered onboard, but  mechanical breakdowns and other mishaps are also pointed to.
> 
> Banana
> 
> 
> Some in the fishing charters business extend their distaste for the  fruit to include not only banana ingestibles (fresh or dried chips of  banana, banana muffins, plus anything banana flavored) but even to items  bearing the word “banana” or anything evocative of it, such as Fruit of  the Loom underwear, Banana Republic apparel, and Banana Boat sunscreen.  (The prohibition against Fruit of the Loom underthings is particularly  baffling because that clothier’s logo depicts an apple, leaves, green  grapes, currants, and purple grapes, with nary a banana in sight.)
> 
> More at  https://www.snopes.com/luck/superstition/bananas.asp


----------



## RadishRose

Omg, that's so funny, Meanderer!


----------



## Meanderer

....picked up a cupple of "The Cat Who" books by Lilian Jackson Braun at a booksale yesterday.  This is one of the bunch!

"Qwilleran has been to the doctor and told to change his diet, mainly by adding bananas. He discovers that both Koko and YumYum are interested in the peels and drag them all over his house, sometimes leaving them in very inopportune places". (reviews are not encouraging)


----------



## neotheone

I like bananas but the store I shop stocks those huge genetically modified yellow bananas that are the size of a baseball bat.

I tried the small red skinned bananas, they are good & sweet, but are difficult to identify whether they are ripe or not.  If they are not ripe when you buy them, they don't rippen but instead stay hard until they go bad.


----------



## RadishRose

neotheone said:


> I like bananas but the store I shop stocks those huge genetically modified yellow bananas that are the size of a baseball bat.
> 
> I tried the small red skinned bananas, they are good & sweet, but are difficult to identify whether they are ripe or not.  If they are not ripe when you buy them, they don't rippen but instead stay hard until they go bad.



From your Wiki link, they sound delicious!
"When ripe, raw red bananas have a flesh that is cream to light pink in  color. They are also softer and sweeter than the yellow Cavendish  varieties,* some with a slight mango flavour,* others with an earthy  flavour."


----------



## neotheone

RadishRose said:


> From your Wiki link, they sound delicious!
> "When ripe, raw red bananas have a flesh that is cream to light pink in  color. They are also softer and sweeter than the yellow Cavendish  varieties,* some with a slight mango flavour,* others with an earthy  flavour."



The red bananas are delicious, but like I mentioned, a person has to examine them closely at the store, or be disappointed. 

There is a video on "how to" select red bananas....


----------



## RadishRose

neotheone said:


> The red bananas are delicious, but like I mentioned, a person has to examine them closely at the store, or be disappointed.
> 
> There is a video on "how to" select red bananas....




That was a very clear and informative video, Neotheone. Thanks. I've just got to try some!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Hoosier Hotshots - _I Like Bananas (because they have no bones)
_"A 1940's 8 mm film promoting Bananas.  The Hoosier Hotshots recorded this song in 1941.  Castle Films made the Film for Chiquita."


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!
*


----------



## Pappy

This shoots banana splits......


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

Banana Tai Chi


----------



## Meanderer

Groundhog Eating a Banana - Exotic Pet Vet


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Pardon me sir, do you have any bananas?


----------



## NancyNGA

View attachment 47601


----------



## Meanderer

_*GO FOR THE YELLOW!*_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

The Winner!!


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> The Winner!!



We are all winners!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Banana Luge


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

_"The old slip piers along the East River, just below the end of Wall Street, used to be known as the Banana Docks for its frequent fruit shipments from around the world, including ships containing hundreds of bushels of bananas."_

1906





*A line of wharves was broken by gaps, called _slips, _to allow access to the shoreline by small craft such as ferries and farmers' market boats.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

They can be made into doorstops


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> _"The old slip piers along the East River, just below the end of Wall Street, used to be known as the Banana Docks for its frequent fruit shipments from around the world, including ships containing hundreds of bushels of bananas."_
> 
> 1906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A line of wharves was broken by gaps, called _slips, _to allow access to the shoreline by small craft such as ferries and farmers' market boats.



Looks like Tom Selleck (lower right facing camera)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Can I have a spoon with those?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Little girl bananas.....


----------



## RadishRose

By  Peggy Trowbridge Filippone

 




bananas flambé makes an impressive presentation with the lights off because rum is flamed to finish this simple banana dessert dish popular in the French Caribbean. Be sure to read the flambé tips before beginning this recipe that is similar to the New Orleans dessert known as bananas Foster. Read more about it below.


 		 		 		      		          		                    [h=2]What You'll Need[/h]          		      		

                          2 Bananas

                          2 tablespoons sunflower oil

                          4 tablespoons sugar

                          1/2 cup white rum

                          1 Lime, squeezed



[h=2]How to Make It[/h]          		        		               

Peel and halve each banana lengthwise.
Heat the oil in a frying pan over medium heat.
Brown the bananas 5 minutes on each side.
Add the sugar and pour in the rum. Cook for 2 minutes. Flambé.
Sprinkle with lime juice and serve at once.
*Source:* "French Caribbean Cuisine" by Stephanie Ovide (Hippocrene Books)

[h=3]Bananas Foster[/h]Bananas  Foster was created at New Orlean's Brennan's Restaurant in the 1950s.  It is similar to the above recipe in that firm-ripe bananas are sliced  lengthwise and sautéed.
 		                   But butter is used, not oil, along with  dark-brown sugar, dark rum, lemon juice and banana liqueur. It is  flambéed and served with vanilla ice cream. The dessert was named after a  loyal Brennan's customer, Richard Foster.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Banana carvings, more here.


----------



## Aniri

Meanderer said:


> Banana Shelf Life



That is true because bananas should not be picked from the tree while still green. That is why they go ripe very fast


----------



## Meanderer

Media player Bananas linked up to MakeyMakey sound board

"Two students at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) have developed a banana piano.
Jay Silver and Eric Rosenbaum were looking for a way of turning everyday objects into touchpads.
They have developed a kit that can turn fruit, animals and even humans into keyboards.
Mr Rosenbaum told the BBC the idea was to enable people to "see the world around them as a construction kit".


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Banana Dogs*


----------



## RadishRose

I'm placing my order for a box of Banana Dogs!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

More to Bananas than Just Bananas!!!






"Banana plants can be fully utilized for various uses.  Its stem is edible, healthy and rich in fibres. The fibres are used as natural threads for crafts, to tie floral garlands and mixed with cotton to make beautiful garments". 

"The berry banana is rich in nutrition and come in its own biodegradable wrap, which can be eaten raw or cooked as dessert or a dish. The leaves are used as natural platters and material for packing food. Not to mention the flower, which itself is rich in anti-oxidants, that make a perfect fit in the diet". 

"And if given a deeper look in the soil, the banana rhizomes (underground lateral stems) have medicinal properties. In addition to all of this, it bears fruit year around which makes it the perfect crop to cultivate, becoming a farmer's favourite".


----------



## NancyNGA

This picture of bananas in that link looks just like the ones I had in India.  Short, stubby, and tree ripened. They were the best tasting bananas I ever had in my whole life. Not exaggerating.


----------



## RadishRose

NancyNGA said:


> This picture of bananas in that link looks just like the ones I had in India.  Short, stubby, and tree ripened. They were the best tasting bananas I ever had in my whole life. Not exaggerating.



Oh Nancy you went to India? How great.


----------



## NancyNGA

RadishRose said:


> Oh Nancy you went to India? How great.


Yes, Rose, my one and only trip overseas. It was in connection with a small educational grant, which paid for the plane tickets over there, only.  I stayed in something like a dormitory for visitors there, in Calcutta.

To keep this on topic, I'll post a couple of images.  The first was a common sight, trucks, cattle carts, and men with rickshaws, hauling bananas. 





There was a market across the street from the compound where I stayed. Dozens of little booths, each selling something different.  I went there almost every evening just to walk around and watch people...and buy bananas.  Sometimes the power would go off, and every little booth lit candles.  It was rather romantic when the power went off. layful:


----------



## RadishRose

NancyNGA said:


> Yes, Rose, my one and only trip overseas. It was in connection with a small educational grant, which paid for the plane tickets over there, only.  I stayed in something like a dormitory for visitors there, in Calcutta.
> 
> To keep this on topic, I'll post a couple of images.  The first was a common sight, trucks, cattle carts, and men with rickshaws, hauling bananas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a market across the street from the compound where I stayed. Dozens of little booths, each selling something different.  I went there almost every evening just to walk around and watch people...and buy bananas.  Sometimes the power would go off, and every little booth lit candles.  It was rather romantic when the power went off. layful:



It sounds beautiful Nancy, there in the banana- glow. Happy for you, that you had such an experience. You are.... The Banana Lady!  Day-O!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

:3stooges:


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656

*For a long time, I thought I had dreamt up the Banana Man, because no one else remembered him.  NOW I have video evidence of his existance. So there.


*<strong>


----------



## RadishRose

Marie, thanks for posting The Banana Man. I remember him from a circus TV show when I was little. He struck me as so weird but fascinating. I did a quick search; it appears the Capt. Kangaroo film is the only one.


----------



## Meanderer

*banana man in banana mech shooting a banana gun*


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

*....it's only a Banana Moon!*


----------



## NancyNGA

Boot Bananas - specially designed to absorb moisture from wet footwear and equipment. Dry footwear in as little as 4-6 hours.



_Saving the World from Fruity Feet_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

A little behind the curve with this news!




*UNITED KINGDOM – News headlines went bananas last week after Prince Harry and Meghan Markle announced their engagement, and apparently, the couple is also a little, well, bananas for a certain yellow produce variety. While no fresh produce was harmed, or used, to reveal their engagement, the couple has already kicked wedding planning into high gear and are set to have a banana-flavored wedding cake at their May ceremony.*


----------



## RadishRose

The secret is out now! I heard the Bride and Groom cake toppers will be chocolate monkeys.


----------



## Meanderer

....or a *FAB Yellow Submarine*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Top 10 Health Benefits of Bananas


----------



## connect1




----------



## connect1

Banana cream pie :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose

[h=1]*Bluth's Original Frozen Banana"* is a *frozen banana stand* started by George in 1953 as part of the Bluth Company. It is located on the Oceanside Wharf boardwalk, on Balboa Island in Newport Beach. Throughout the series, the banana stand gets destroyed and rebuilt several times.[/h]
http://arresteddevelopment.wikia.com/wiki/Bluth's_Original_Frozen_Banana_Stand


----------



## Meanderer

The Banana Shack


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Toorbulite

Haven't bought a banana for years. Have a clump of trees down the backyard which just keep fruiting and regenerating (suckers).
Not big fruit or huge bunches but hey, they'll do us.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Jaime Insley

Hello, I'm new here and don't mean to be a grouch, but bananas are a horrid thing to eat if we care even a little bit about our earth and its people. 

Their cultivation and shipping has destroyed lands, displaced people and destroyed traditional cultures. They are shipped in huge cargo haulers which burn the worst of polluting fuels. 

Sorry if I sound ornery, I'm not really. But we need to know how damaging some of our diet is to other humans, the land, water and air.


----------



## Jaime Insley

So cool that you can grow your own!


----------



## Meanderer

Jaime Insley said:


> Hello, I'm new here and don't mean to be a grouch, but bananas are a horrid thing to eat if we care even a little bit about our earth and its people.
> 
> Their cultivation and shipping has destroyed lands, displaced people and destroyed traditional cultures. They are shipped in huge cargo haulers which burn the worst of polluting fuels.
> 
> Sorry if I sound ornery, I'm not really. But we need to know how damaging some of our diet is to other humans, the land, water and air.



Welcome to the forums, Jaime!  So....you don't eat bananas?


----------



## Meanderer

Thank you for balancing our lighthearted, fun approach to bananas, with a jarring look at the reality, Jaime.   The Human and Environmental Impact of Bananas


----------



## Meanderer

Banana Fact:  The biggest container ships can hold up to 745 million bananas


----------



## RadishRose

Remember the guy who tried to haul 30,000 lbs of bananas through Scranton PA in a big rig? 

You all know what happened to _him_, right?


----------



## Meanderer

*30,000 lbs of bananas - harry chapin*

HA, HA!  Good reminder Rose!nthego:


----------



## RadishRose

Yep, it was time for a re-play.


----------



## treeguy64

Fact number 16:  Bananas, known as a laxative for many, absolutely constipate me, terribly, if I eat even a half of one.  An online search reveals that I am not alone.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Name That Tune!


"Come Mr. Tally Man, tally me banana...."


----------



## treeguy64

The Banana Boat Song.  My band used to do it.  We had a routine, the sax player and I, where he'd stop the song when I sang the line: "A beautiful bunch a'ripe banana,
(Daylight come and he wan' go home), Hide thee deadly black tarantula, (Daylight come and he wan' go home).  He'd talk about his fear of spiders in a hilarious way.  The audience loved it.


----------



## Falcon

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 53018



Oooooh !    A  Banana Split !    Haven't  had one in years.  Sometimes I  put a sliced  banana  in the dish with the  ice cream.

Occasionally  that's my dinner.  A always keep on hand  squeeze  bottles  of chocolate  and  strawberry syrup.  I might  have

some  right  NOW !


----------



## Meanderer

treeguy64 said:


> The Banana Boat Song.  My band used to do it.  We had a routine, the sax player and I, where he'd stop the song when I sang the line: "A beautiful bunch a'ripe banana,
> (Daylight come and he wan' go home), Hide thee deadly black tarantula, (Daylight come and he wan' go home).  He'd talk about his fear of spiders in a hilarious way.  The audience loved it.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ferocious

Meanderer said:


>






Does anyone remember the James Bond film where the spider walked all over 007, then, he repeatedly battered it into the carpet with his slipper.....ha ha ha.....I don't think he liked spiders.....ha ha ha


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ferocious

*James Bond versus deadly spider*

Would you be as cool as this guy if your 'banana spider' decided to waltz all over you......ha ha ha


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe he should check his other slipper?....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Why, it's Mr. Tally Man!


----------



## Pappy

RadishRose said:


> Why, it's Mr. Tally Man!



Daylight come and me want to go home.  :sentimental:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Bananas Are Naturally Radioactive






"This is because bananas contain relatively a lot of potassium, making them more radioactive than other fruits. More accurately, bananas have Potassium-40, which is the radioactive form of potassium".

"You don’t need to worry this small amount of radiation has very little effect on the body. There are other foods rich in potassium include potatoes, beans,  different type of seeds, and nuts. But, if you would like to eat 50 bananas at once, it’s better if you know, that it will give you the same dose of radiation as a dental X-ray. So, keep enjoying bananas without any fear".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## 911

When I was in high school, we had formed a small garage band. Once a year, we had an assembly where students could enter a talent class. Our group decided to do the Bellefonte banana song. We did not have a lead singer that could do it very well, but fortunately for us, we had a kid two years behind us (we were all Seniors) that was from Haiti and had the accent to go with the song. We had to *coax* him to sing it with the band, but he did it and we came in third place. We also became friends with this Sophomore and he sang other songs with the band from then on. 

As for bananas, I think there are other fruits and vegetables that have higher amounts of potassium than a banana. Maybe spinach for one. Does that mean that they are also higher in radioactivity?


----------



## Meanderer

Let's see now the choice is a banana....or spinach....a no brainer!


----------



## RadishRose

Oh, Yeah?


----------



## Meanderer

Why not BOTH?  Pass the spinach nut-bread?? or.....make some spinach banana pancakes!!


----------



## Marie5656

*This thread has taken on a life of its' own.  17 pages, over 240 responses, and a gazillion views.  
Oh, and in keeping on topic, here is a banana.




*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Bananas know how to relax!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> View attachment 55356



007 1/2 ...."Bananafinger"!


----------



## Meanderer

*Bananas....ho!
*


----------



## RadishRose

Modern Banana


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

This Yellow picture, from Holly reminds me of 
*GIANT BANANAS*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## JohnUSA

I just saw this the other day and it's pretty serious stuff:


----------



## Meanderer

IRISH banana distributor Fyffes


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## oldman

Other than Cara Cara, it’s hard to find good sweet oranges. I used to eat a bowl of bananas and oranges every morning. But, after about three years of doing that, I got tired of eating sour oranges.


----------



## Meanderer

oldman said:


> Other than Cara Cara, it’s hard to find good sweet oranges. I used to eat a bowl of bananas and oranges every morning. But, after about three years of doing that, I got tired of eating sour oranges.



We bought blood oranges by mistake, one time and were shocked when we cut one open.  Cara Cara are not blood oranges, if I understand?


----------



## Meanderer

When are red bananas ripe and what do they taste like?!


----------



## Pappy

To much time on his hands......


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Here's a fact I just read last night: 

Eliminating salt won't necessarily help reduce high blood pressure without the addition of high potassium. Bananas are full of sugar but I would imagine half a banana per day would be good.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

One of the postcards showing proper ladies eating bananas, circa 1890.


----------



## Pappy

They make a great door lock......


----------



## Meanderer

Monkeys do not eat bananas in the wild!

"Turns out, monkeys actually do not eat bananas, as we know them, at least. According to Dr. Katharine Milton, a professor of physical anthropology at UC Berkeley who has spent decades studying how primates eat, it's a "total fabrication." 

"Actually, the edible banana that we all like to mix with peanut butter is a cultivated domestic plant that monkeys would never even encounter in the wild unless they're around human habitations where bananas have been planted."


----------



## Pappy

Our bananas in our back yard are almost ready to cut down.


----------



## Meanderer

*Vanna Bananas*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Bananas float in water because they are less dense in comparison.
Bananas are one of the most popular fruits in the American diet.
Bananas grow on plants that are officially considered an herb.
The banana is actually classified as a berry.
Bananas may be considered a mood enhancer because it contains the amino acid, tryptophan and Vitamin B6 that helps the body produce serotonin.
The bananas we eat today, the Cavendish, are different from pre-1960s’ bananas, the Gros Michael, as those have been wiped out by “the panama disease.”
Bananas can help lower blood pressure and protect heart health due to high potassium and low salt content.
The inside of a banana peel can help relieve itching and inflammation, such as from bug bit or poison ivy.
Bananas are great pre-workout snacks because they are loaded with potassium that aids in maintaining nerve and muscle function during work outs.
Humans share about 50% of our DNA with bananas.


----------



## RadishRose

*TIP-TOP BANANA HANDLING TIPS:*


*Wrapping banana stems tightly in cling wrap will make them last three to five days longer.
*
*Banana peels are actually edible if cooked.*
*If you peel a banana from the bottom up (holding on to the  stem like a handle), you will avoid the stringy bits that cling to the  fruit inside. *
*Bananas ripen best if they are picked when green. *
*To ripen bananas faster, put them in a sealed  container—ideally a brown paper bag. Adding another fruit to the  container (such as an apple or even a tomato) will further speed the  ripening.*
*If you put a banana in the refrigerator, the peel will turn dark brown or black, but it won’t affect the fruit inside.*


----------



## Meanderer

I just Love this video!  Buckle up!nthego:


----------



## RadishRose

Hahaha, I know you do! I'm ready for another encore as well.


----------



## Meanderer

The deadly banana......


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## fmdog44

Growing up we bought frozen bananas covered in dark chocolate. I don't see them in stores anymore.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## toffee

Ile go bananas just reading this thread


----------



## nan

Years ago we used to  be able to buy bannana frittas with honey and icecream, at our drive-inn theatre cafe, they were yummy.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## 911

A lot of facts about Bananas.


----------



## Marie5656

This thread has definitely developed a life of its own. Realized I had not seen it in a while, decided to go searching for it.


----------



## A2ZGrammie

I'll interrupt this thread by saying something rude. I hate bananas. I'd rather break my leg than eat one.


----------



## gennie

The best food for a staghorn fern is diced banana peel tucked between its layers


----------



## Marie5656

A2ZGrammie said:


> I'll interrupt this thread by saying something rude. I hate bananas. I'd rather break my leg than eat one.



Aww...we still love you @A2ZGrammie


----------



## RadishRose

A2ZGrammie said:


> I'll interrupt this thread by saying something rude. I hate bananas. I'd rather break my leg than eat one.


all the more for us!


----------



## 911

Did anyone post Harry Belafonte’s “Banana Boat Song?” (“Or Day-O”) 

While in high school, I dressed in island clothes and a straw hat and used some school props, like palm trees to make a tropical scene and sang Harry’s song in a talent contest for an assembly. I came in 2nd. Rats! (A friend of mine played his bongos in the background.) 

I was a pretty decent singer, but not good enough.


----------



## Marie5656

911 said:


> Did anyone post Harry Belafonte’s “Banana Boat Song?” (“Or Day-O”)
> 
> While in high school, I dressed in island clothes and a straw hat and used some school props, like palm trees to make a tropical scene and sang Harry’s song in a talent contest for an assembly. I came in 2nd. Rats! (A friend of mine played his bongos in the background.)
> 
> I was a pretty decent singer, but not good enough.


----------



## Marie5656

*@911   and this LOL     



*


----------



## Liberty

Homegrown bananas...this was our last "fruiting".  We're hopeful this year, but you never know.
We had to have a stepladder to prop up the ripening bunches last time...ha ha.


----------



## 911

Wow! I never knew you could grow bananas in Texas.


----------



## RadishRose

Marie5656 said:


> *@911   and this LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's HILARIOUS!


----------



## Liberty

911 said:


> Wow! I never knew you could grow bananas in Texas.


Yep, and this is from the original strain that used to be shipped out.  Its a much sweeter "ice cream" tasting banana than the store bought kind. The main plant dies after fruiting and then you raise the "pups" to fruitation.


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> Homegrown bananas...this was our last "fruiting".  We're hopeful this year, but you never know.
> We had to have a stepladder to prop up the ripening bunches last time...ha ha.
> 
> View attachment 75326


What beauties!


----------



## treeguy64

Interesting fact: While some tout bananas as a cure for constipation, others get severe constipation from eating even a few slices, no matter if they come from a ripe or green(ish) banana. We are all different, so go with what suits you, pun intended.

Day oh, day ay ay ay oh........
Daylight come, and me wan' go home!


----------



## Pecos

My Uncle was a conductor in Southern California in the 1920's and 1930's. Banana vendors at some stations would board the train and walk through the cars selling them. He was in a car one day when the vendor walked through and had a women who had never seen one before. So my Uncle bought one for her. Later in the day when he came back through that car, he asked her what she thought of the banana.
She told him that the cobb was the best part of it.


----------



## Meanderer

*The Banana Talk Show - Introduction




*


----------



## Meanderer

A2ZGrammie said:


> I'll interrupt this thread by saying something rude. I hate bananas. I'd rather break my leg than eat one.


We are a forgiving bunch!


----------



## Meanderer

*Attacked By A Banana




*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

I am your father, Banana.


----------



## treeguy64

Pappy said:


> I am your father, Banana.



Whoa!  Got scared, there, for a second!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

Remember my mom telling me when she was a child she and  her father (who was a professor) used to make up baskets for the poor families in the mountains.  She used to go with him to give them out for Christmas and she said she'd never forget one little boy trying to eat a banana without peeling it.  Imagine not ever having seen a banana before, he didn't know you needed to peel it first.


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

BOO-NANA!


----------



## Kaila

I read the first page of this topic, which, at a page a day, will take me about 2 weeks to go through;
that is,  provided it is not added to in the meantime, by others including me .  

I will venture forward to add my 2 banana facts, now, while I am not yet knowing if someone else has added the same informative tidbits,  before me. 

If so, then all of you who have already read the previous pages know both the facts and that they are already posted;
therefore, do not read any further in this post of mine. 

1) You can put whole bananas, (with skin intact) in the freezer, and later sometime, use them directly into a banana bread recipe!

2)  Eating fresh bananas while green-ish, is binding, wait too long till brown spots are numerous, and the same banana becomes softening.  Perhaps many of you already have discovered that "interesting" fact, unique amongst fruits or foods, that are usually one way or the other.

It might be especially helpful to know this, if you need one of those 2 effects.  If not, then try to eat it when it is perfectly in the middle in between!


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, Kaila, for your interesting observations.  "Time flies like an arrow; fruit flies like a banana." Groucho Marx.


----------



## RadishRose

Banana lamp


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Banana lamp


----------



## RadishRose

*Help Us !




*​


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


That's really nice, @Meanderer.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


...Why can't *Apples* & *Oranges* get along?


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> ...Why can't *Apples* & *Oranges* get along?


I give up


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> I give up


Because they are always being "com-Peared"!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Because they are always being "com-Peared"!


Orange you glad I asked?


----------



## RadishRose

*Stephen Mcmennamy*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


That's awesome, hahaha!


----------



## Meanderer

*Banana Boat Song,(Day-O) Belafonte LIVE 1987*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 82817


OMG, that's scary!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Vaclav Vytlacil - "Still Life with Bananas"


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Vaclav Vytlacil - "Still Life with Bananas"


I like this as like abstract still lifes, so I clicked in for more info-
                        $ 16,500
You sure have expensive tastes, M.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ferocious

*I don't know much about bananas other than they are delicious, however, I do know that there were 27 bunches on the tree where I live and another monkey has pinched them all. *


----------



## Catlady

In Venezuela we used to buy ''platanos'', a bigger relative of the banana, sliced it the long way and fried it.  D E L I C I O U S!  I tried it here with bananas, not too bad.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Catlady

My father planted a banana tree in our backyard in Venezuela, we were there only five years and got to eat it's bananas.  (stock photo, don't have one of our tree)


Just found this, they will grow in Tucson, but are more likely to get frost damage, since Tucson is 1000 feet higher than Phoenix.  Plus, they need a LOT of water, and we're in the desert. Sigh, would love to have a plant, they're pretty.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Bananas grow* very well in *Phoenix*, but need lots of water. They like sun and heat but do appreciate some afternoon shade during the hottest months. Depending on where you live in town and how cold a winter it is they *will* probably get nipped by frost or outright frozen but are known to pop up again in the spring.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

They make cute hats for little cuties.


----------



## Pepper

Quite stylish.


----------



## RadishRose

Pepper said:


> Quite stylish.


I concur!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

*Banana Facts*:
*Bananas* float in water because they are less dense in comparison. *Bananas* are one of the most popular fruits in the American diet. *Bananas* grow on plants that are officially considered an herb. The *banana* is actually classified as a berry


----------



## Meanderer

For whom the Bell peels.....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## win231

One thing I know about bananas:  When they're frozen & put in a blender, they're the closest thing to ice cream I've found.


----------



## fmdog44

You would have to eat a minimum of three of them every day to get you potassium min. req.


----------



## Liberty

fmdog44 said:


> You would have to eat a minimum of three of them every day to get you potassium min. req.


Potatoes have way more potassium than bananas... think few if any people get the new upped "minimum daily requirements" of 4,700 mg it.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

I didn't know @Pappy, but I do now! Thanks.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Set bananas on stun!


----------



## Meanderer

Banana Royale


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Gwen Stefani Had So Many Amazing Outfit Changes at the 2020 Grammys It Was Bananas!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Nora MacPhail - Artist: June 2013


----------



## katlupe

Another fact about bananas...........it is a rabbit's favorite treat! More than a carrot.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Keesha

katlupe said:


> Another fact about bananas...........it is a rabbit's favorite treat! More than a carrot.
> 
> View attachment 91190


Absolutely.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe

Rabbit's Supply


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Rabbit's Supply
> 
> View attachment 91241


Are you sure he's not a monkey?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 91491


----------



## Pappy

Enjoying their banana beds.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Bananas by Moonlight...._


----------



## fmdog44

I just read we should eat them every day because the help prevent hardening of the arteries. Also, there aren't a lot of sources for potassium.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Largest collection of banana related items - Ken Bannister ...

"You might say Ken Bannister has gone bananas over bananas. He's the founder of the International Banana Club. But don't call him the president of the group. Instead, he prefers to be known simply as the "Top Banana."


----------



## Meanderer

Ever wanted to make banana bread, but you only had that one. lone. banana? (Recipe Link)





One banana....one bowl!


----------



## RadishRose

https://thebananapolice.com/#


----------



## Pinky

Speaking of bananas .. how many have tried plantains? Fried plantains are so good. They offer them at our favourite West Indian restaurant, The Real Jerk.


----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> Speaking of bananas .. how many have tried plantains? Fried plantains are so good. They offer them at our favourite West Indian restaurant, The Real Jerk.


They sell them in our supermarkets, but I've never tried frying them. Years ago I bought one, tried it but it didn't have much flavor.


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


> They sell them in our supermarkets, but I've never tried frying them. Years ago I bought one, tried it but it didn't have much flavor.


Frying brings out the sweetness. They also have plantain chips, but haven't had them in years.


----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> Frying brings out the sweetness


Aha!   Thanks Pinky.


----------



## Meanderer

Its time to "Split"!


----------



## Meanderer

The BIG Banana Car  (LINK)

_The world is a wonderful and amazing place and what better way to see it than from the comfort of a large banana? _


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Use up Leftover Easter Chocolate: Chocolate Banana Bread


----------



## Meanderer

"I miss the old bunch"!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Meanderer said:


> Ever wanted to make banana bread, but you only had that one. lone. banana? (Recipe Link)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One banana....one bowl!


Just  reporting back on this recipe for "One Banana Bread", using one bowl.  I made three loaves over the past 3 weeks, and they turned out great looking and great tasting!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha

Meanderer said:


> Just  reporting back on this recipe for "One Banana Bread", using one bowl.  I made three loaves over the past 3 weeks, and they turned out great looking and great tasting!
> View attachment 108140


Those look great. A man who can bake.


----------



## Keesha

Meanderer said:


> Use up Leftover Easter Chocolate: Chocolate Banana Bread


What’s this left over chocolate about?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Keesha

I think this morning I’m going to be making some banana bread. That looks so good.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Treacle

Not only for eating or so I've read. Banana skins can be used to clean silver, polish shoes and brighten house plants. Have tried the last two and had some results. Also used as a natural beauty product. Rubbed on face it can brighten skin, reduce wrinkles and even whiten teeth. Have tried the last two with no results.  It also has first aid benefits and gardening benefits. 'Pollyanna' for the Banana!!!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> View attachment 114118


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*HAVEABANANA!*


----------



## Pappy

There's a fruit store on our street
It's run by a Greek.
And he keeps good things to eat
But you should hear him speak!
When you ask him anything, he never answers "no".
He just "yes"es you to death, and as he takes your dough
He tells you
"Yes, we have no bananas
We have-a no bananas today.
We've string beans, and onions
Cabbageses, and scallions,
And all sorts of fruit and say
We have an old fashioned to-mah-to
A Long Island po-tah-to
But yes, we have no bananas.
We have no bananas today."
Business got so good for him that he wrote home today,
"Send me Pete and Nick and Jim; I need help right away."
When he got them in the store, there was fun, you bet.
Someone asked for "sparrow grass" and then the whole quartet
All answered
"Yes, we have no bananas
We have-a no bananas today.
Just try those coconuts
Those walnuts and doughnuts
There ain't many nuts like they.
We'll sell you two kinds of red herring,
Dark brown, and ball-bearing.
But yes, we have no bananas
We have no bananas today."
Yes, we are very sorry to inform you
That we are entirely out of the fruit in question
The afore-mentioned vegetable
Bearing the cognomen "Banana".
We might induce you to accept a substitute less desirable,
But that is not the policy at this internationally famous green
grocery.
I should say not. No no no no no no no.
But may we suggest that you sample our five o'clock tea
Which we feel certain will tempt your pallet?
However we regret that after a diligent search
Of the premises
By our entire staff
We can positively affirm without fear of contradiction
That our raspberries are delicious; really delicious
Very delicious
But we have no bananas today.
Yes, we gotta no banana
No banana
We gotta no banana today.
I sella you no banana.
Hey, Marianna, you gotta no banana?
Why this man, he no believe-a what I say.
Now whatta you want mister?
You wanna buy twelve for a quarter?
No? well, just a oneofadozen?
I'm-a gonna calla my daughter.
Hey, Marianna
You gotta piana
Yes, banana, no
No, yes, no bananas today
We gotta no bananas.
Yes, we gotta no bananas today.


----------



## Pappy

Regarding the banana song. My grandma played this on the piano. We use to have a family get together quite often and we would all crowd around the piano and sing till we were exhausted. Good memories.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## FastTrax

This really works.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Did you ever play Bananagrams?


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Pappy

Picture is from my banana tree out back. Can’t reach them as they hang over the canal....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

Bananas are not my favorite fruit, but I try to have several a week because of the nutritional value. Also, they are easy to manage. Peel down, bite and throw away what's left. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aneeda72

Very interesting, but I HATE bananas, always have, always will.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Me to......


----------



## Pappy




----------



## AnnieA

Interesting facts in the OP about one of my favorite foods!   I like them when they're still about half green.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

Bananas can be bad too.


----------



## Treacle

Bananarama - UK group 1979s   never sang about bananas!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Treacle




----------



## Meanderer

Once again, we have a chance to ride with a Pennsylvania trucker and his 30,000 LBS of Bananas!_Buckle up!_

30,000 LBS OF BANANAS - HARRY CHAPIN​


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Once again, we have a chance to ride with a Pennsylvania trucker and his 30,000 LBS of Bananas!_Buckle up!_
> 
> 30,000 LBS OF BANANAS - HARRY CHAPIN​


Yes, it's time for another ride LOL


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MickaC

*So.
I'm Confused......which is nothing new for me.
Are bananas good or bad.*


----------



## RadishRose

MickaC said:


> *So.
> I'm Confused......which is nothing new for me.
> Are bananas good or bad.*


Bananas can be anything you want them to be. I see the good in bananas, no matter how many people slip on their skins.  .


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Vladimir Kush Golden Anniversary


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


He looks like Salvador Dali


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Murrmurr

Wild bananas, ancestor of all the bananas we eat today, are mostly seeds and have very little meat. The tiny seeds in the bananas we buy at the store are immature and can't propagate. The wild banana was modified over thousands of years resulting in the meaty, delicious, completely infertile bananas we enjoy today.


----------



## Meanderer

Wild Bananas


----------



## Meanderer

_Coffee has gone BANANAS!_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bellbird

Did you know Banana skins covered with water for a couple of days makes great fertiliser for your garden. I use it myself and the plants really respond. At the moment I am using it on my passionfruit vine, and it is loving it.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Green Spinach & Banana Muffins for St Patrick's Day  (Recipe)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Can Cows Eat Bananas?

"Most people are surprised to learn that cows enjoy foods other than grass, hay, corn, or grain. Like us, cows enjoy a range of foods and are always excited to eat something different. *Cattle owners have been known to feed their cows an array of vegetables and fruit, including bananas."

"Do cows eat bananas? Yes!"*

"Cows eat bananas and it is healthy for them! Bananas contain nutrients that cows can benefit from and they add extra calories to a cow’s normal diet. *Bananas can be fed as a treat or in batches as a portion of their daily food regimen*, but only in moderation."


----------



## Meanderer

*AMAZING BUT TRUE THINGS YOU CAN DO WITH BANANA PEELS (AND BANANAS):*

Thanks to its oil, rubbing the inside of a banana peel on a mosquito bite (or other bug bite) or on poison ivy will help keep it from itching and getting inflamed.
*If you rub the inside of a banana peel on a scrape or burn, it will help the pain go away, keep the swelling down, and keep the wound from getting infected.*
If you rub the inside of a small piece of banana peel on a wart every night (or tape a piece of peel over the wart), the potassium in the peel can make the wart disappear in one to two weeks. 
*If you tape a banana peel over a splinter, the enzymes help the splinter work its way out of your skin (and also heal the wound). *
To whiten teeth naturally, rub the inside of a banana peel on your teeth for about two minutes every night. If you gargle with salt water, this will heighten the effect. Expect results in about two weeks. It works because of the effect of the potassium, magnesium, and manganese in the banana peel.
*Bananas make great conditioner that helps restore dry, damaged hair. Mash a banana and add a tablespoon of heavy cream and a tablespoon of honey to the mixture. Then apply it to dry hair, cover your hair with a shower cap, and then wrap your head in a warm towel. Leave it on for up to an hour and then rinse thoroughly with warm water before shampooing.*
Rubbing a banana peel on your forehead can help cure a headache.
*Bananas and banana peels make great fertilizer (you can compost them, bury them whole, or cut them in small pieces and mix them with garden soil) because of their phosphorous and potassium content. Roses especially like them. *
Rubbing the inside of a banana peel on houseplant leaves makes the leaves shiny.
*You can use the inside of a banana peel to clean and polish leather shoes.* 
Banana peels also make a good silver polish—just rub silver with the inside of a peel and then buff with a cloth*



*


----------



## MickaC

Maybe many of you know of this.......but i tried doing this only a couple of months ago.
I hate eating bananas once they start getting their spots......i like them less ripe, with just a tinge of green still.
So......once they've ripened to my liking, i put them in the fridge, on a tea towel, the coldness almost stops them from ripening any further.
The skins go dark, but doesn't affect the banana inside the skin. I eat at least two bananas a day.....so this way, i can buy 6 days worth at a time.


----------



## Alligatorob




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Alligatorob




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Robert59

Must eat Banana's because I'm taking a water pill everyday.


----------



## RadishRose

http://bananamuseum.com/


----------



## RadishRose

Humans eat more bananas than monkeys.
Although monkeys are more filling.


----------



## Meanderer

"One day I decided to get a little creative with the kids' lunches and prepare a fun and easy viking helmet snack."




(Viking Fun Fact: Horned Viking Hats are actually a myth! Traditional Viking Hats were rounded with a piece that hung down in front of their nose.)


----------



## GoneFishin

​


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo

and they can be very naughty too !!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JonSR77

gotta love Harry Belafonte

Harry Belafonte - Day-O (The Banana Boat Song) (Live)​


----------



## ossian

They make incredible Banana Bread. In fact, they are pretty essential for any kind of Banana Bread.


----------



## Meanderer

_"If you wanna be a Top Banana, you gotta start at the bottom of the bunch!"_


----------



## Meanderer

@RadishRose  posted




"For whom the Banana peels...... it peals for you!"


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## RadishRose

GoneFishin said:


> View attachment 224363


Well, tally me banana!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> @RadishRose  posted
> 
> "For whom the Banana peels...... it peals for you!"


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Newfangled Four - Bananaphone


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> The Newfangled Four - Bananaphone


They were wonderful! So funny, too.."Operator, give me Stockholm (syndrome)"


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Earth Day 2015


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Meanderer

"But the way Her Majesty eats bananas is probably her most, um, unique culinary choice. Honestly, we weren't aware there was a way to eat a banana besides good old-fashioned peeling and chomping down. But, of course, Queen Elizabeth II found a way."

"According to a former royal chef, she eats the fruit with a knife and fork in order to avoid looking "like a monkey."

"The Queen cuts off the top and bottom, slices through the skin lengthways to allow easy removal, chops the fruit into small pieces, and eats them with a fork."

"In other royal banana news, here's a cute pic of the Queen feeding the fruit to an elephant last year at a zoo just outside of London."


----------



## Blessed

I prefer mine in a banana pudding and if needed a bowl of rice krispies. LOL Just like royalty, in my mind.  They may be royal but they are still just people like the rest of us.


----------



## Meanderer

30,000 LBS OF BANANAS - HARRY CHAPIN


----------



## timoc

*I really like bananas*, but these genetic scientific people like to mess about with things, so if bananas suddenly became square and purple coloured, I'd tell them to shove then up their ----holes.


----------



## Alligatorob

timoc said:


> *I really like bananas*, but these genetic scientific people like to mess about with things, so if bananas suddenly became square and purple coloured, I'd tell them to shove then up their ----holes.


There are many species of bananas, you only see a few in stores.

There are naturally purple bananas. 


And many different shapes of banana.  Somewhere out there is probably a square purple one, without genetic engineering.  We used to have triangular bananas in the yard.  There were small and very sweet.


----------



## timoc

RadishRose said:


>


"Honestly, it's no drama, Rose just calls me 'Banamarama'".


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


One of the weirdest things I've ever seen!


----------



## RadishRose

Encore courtesy of Meanderer-


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of RadishRose

*Greener coal from banana skins*


----------



## Pappy




----------

